# Goodbye



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

With a heavy heart and a tear in my eye
After all these years, I must say goodbye
Please understand I've done all I could
If there was anything I could do you know I would

I'm sitting right here gently rubbing your ears
While I talk to you softly trying to hold back the tears
The memories you gave me I'll never forget
Especially the ones of the day we met

One last hug and one last kiss
You have no idea how much you'll be missed
To look into your eyes this one last time
You tell me it's ok you know it's your time

Close your eyes now and go to sleep
I'll pray to the Angels your soul they will keep
Go in peace now my good little friend
I'll stay right here with you until the end

Dream of that special day and time
When we'll meet at the Bridge and all will be fine
We'll run and play side-by-side
With a soft warm feeling deep down inside

Your memory will live forever in my heart
And I hate that life must make us part
Have a safe journey through the night
I promise when you wake you'll be in Angel's light

So with a heavy heart and a tear in my eye
Just for now my friend I say goodbye

Kathy-I didn't write this but I thought it was so beautiful.


----------

